# Black gravel/substrate



## GHNelson (25 Jan 2009)

Hello all
I am looking for a substrate/gravel that's jet black has to be cory friendly with no sharp edges.
hogan


----------



## Thomas McMillan (25 Jan 2009)

Black sand? That's quite Cory-friendly.

If not, check out www.aquaessentials.co.uk and get a really fine black gravel.


----------



## GHNelson (25 Jan 2009)

Hello Tom
Thanks for posting a reply 
I have got sand it tends to compact,looking for something larger in size.
Received Hagen fine black gravel from Aqua Ess  didn't like its colour looks more grey than jet black and it has sharp edges.
Wasted money there.
hogan


----------



## TDI-line (25 Jan 2009)

I've got ADA aquasoil Amazonia which is black, and very very soft as it is soil. My corys have no problems, and so do the plants for it's nutrient properties.


----------



## GHNelson (25 Jan 2009)

Hi TDI
Thanks for the reply I had ADA Africia in this aquarium removed it today it was okay even topped it with Seachem flurite red to keep the dust/residue down but it always ended up on my Lilly leaves looked terrible.
Do you have this problem with the ADA aqua soil?
hogan


----------



## Thomas McMillan (25 Jan 2009)

A lot of people in the planted community use Aquasoil. It does tend to be a bit dusty etc but no need to cap it. If you don't fiddle around too much then it should be fine, and when it does rest on your plants it should just fall off with good flow.


----------



## amy4342 (25 Jan 2009)

I use Eco-complete which is black, and I have no problem with my Cory's. I would recommend it as a good planted substrate aswell.


----------



## TDI-line (26 Jan 2009)

Hi Hogan, i can't say i have this problem. My water is a little cloudy though, and it may take a week to clear due to the size (160G).

My tank consists mostly of Blyxa Japonica, with a high flow turnover. 

My Cory. Sterbai do breed regulary in there too.


----------



## GHNelson (26 Jan 2009)

Thanks for that information everyone.
I think i will try the black ecco-complete and try and segregate some black sand in the foreground for my corys.
I have just installed a external filter so that will help keeping the residue down.
I got this aquarium from a friend Tetratec a 14 gallon so cant grumble.

Thanks all
Hoggie


----------

